# Sticker Labels



## Jerliesa (Mar 7, 2019)

I am having a terrible, horrible, no good, very bad day, y'all.  I'm all out of can, my even is non existent.  Online labels is killing me.  I can't seem to get these labels to print right for anything.  Everything is always off center and if I don't buy weatherproof paper they smudge and the ink rubs off like crazy.  I'm finally at a point where printing at home is just more headache than it's worth.  Does anyone have any suggestions for a good printing company?  Some place that will print small quantities of labels.


----------



## maya (Mar 7, 2019)

By any chance did you order or receive inkjet instead of laser or vice versa?

Also, I've had that day and it sucks. <3


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 7, 2019)

Are you using their program or something else?  I use their waterproof paper and don’t have an issue.  I use it with Avery   However I so have problems with Avery labels lining up.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 7, 2019)

I also have trouble with Avery Labels lining up and changed to some super cheap 2x4 inkjet labels that print wonderfully and line up. They are not weatherproof or waterproof so I still have to buy Avery labels for my lotion bottles and jars.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075FKQHW8/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Mar 7, 2019)

At home printers can be finicky with their settings if you don’t get the right thickness and alignment. I know I have to feed one sheet at a time and put them in flush to the tray holder. My laser HP can adjust for paper thickness and when I don’t print on the right setting, the toner will smudge. My inkjet doesn’t have that much of an issue but I still feed in one at a time.

You can check out Lightning labels, Printplace, Moo, Uprinting and Sticker Mule. I’ve used them all and each have their up and downsides but do small run printing.


----------



## Jerliesa (Mar 8, 2019)

I double checked to see if I order the right labels and it seems like I did according to my packing slips and invoice.  I was using their program because I figured it would help solve the alignment issues.  Spoiler alert: it did not!  I also liked the labels I designed on canvas way more but didn't want to chance messing up, so I used maestro.  I would have been better off printing the labels myself, on a full page sticker sheet and cutting them out myself.  I have an inkjet and it got one sheet right with the color but it was not aligned and then refused to get the color right thereafter AND kept misaligning the labels.  I would print one sheet aligned and then all the others after would be messed up.  I'm going to just try uprinting.


----------



## amd (Mar 8, 2019)

Which labels are you using? I have that problem with the labels that go all the way to the page edge, so I had to switch to labels that have a page margin. Customer service is super helpful, if you give them a call they will get you sorted out! In my case there was no fixing the printer margin, so I had to adjust the label I used.


----------



## Jerliesa (Mar 8, 2019)

I've tried using several.  The 1x5 bands, the 1.5 circles, the 2.5 circles, the 2x5 bands.  Maybe I will give customer service a call.  The first ones I printed the color came out so beautiful and I was so excited--and then I noticed the misalignment.  These all have page margins.


----------



## amd (Mar 8, 2019)

Did you run the alignment test? (Sorry... I don't mean to ask the obvious questions. I didn't know there was an alignment test in the maestro program until Customer Service asked me, so maybe you're smarter than me!)


----------



## Jerliesa (Mar 8, 2019)

Yup!  I ran the alignment tests and it would work for one print but I would have to do it all over again every new print.  Maybe I should have done multiple copies of the same page (1 print job) just to see if they'd stay aligned.


----------



## amd (Mar 8, 2019)

Next obvious question... do you have the print setting for the pdf clicked for "fit to page"? I did that one on Monday... forehead smack.


----------



## Jerliesa (Mar 8, 2019)

I did and I tried to print with it checked and unchecked.  It worked with it checked, twice.  I really appreciate your help


----------



## Donee' (Mar 8, 2019)

Jerliesa said:


> I am having a terrible, horrible, no good, very bad day, y'all.  I'm all out of can, my even is non existent.  Online labels is killing me.  I can't seem to get these labels to print right for anything.  Everything is always off center and if I don't buy weatherproof paper they smudge and the ink rubs off like crazy.  I'm finally at a point where printing at home is just more headache than it's worth.  Does anyone have any suggestions for a good printing company?  Some place that will print small quantities of labels.


I had the same issue

Print your labels and turn them into a pdf - its "sets" them on the paper


----------



## Donee' (Mar 8, 2019)

Jerliesa said:


> Yup!  I ran the alignment tests and it would work for one print but I would have to do it all over again every new print.  Maybe I should have done multiple copies of the same page (1 print job) just to see if they'd stay aligned.


Its your printer - take a flash stick down to a printer (or to work) and try there - lots of printers dont have enough tension on the feeder runner thingies and the paper goes squew


----------



## Jerliesa (Mar 8, 2019)

Donee' said:


> Its your printer - take a flash stick down to a printer (or to work) and try there - lots of printers dont have enough tension on the feeder runner thingies and the paper goes squew



Yeah, it could be, in which case it's just not worth the headache.  I'd rather design them and then send them off for someone else to print lol.  Designing them is fun, at least.


----------



## Donee' (Mar 8, 2019)

Jerliesa said:


> Yeah, it could be, in which case it's just not worth the headache.  I'd rather design them and then send them off for someone else to print lol.  Designing them is fun, at least.


I agree


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Mar 11, 2019)

What printer do you have?


----------



## SoaperForLife (Mar 13, 2019)

I have that problem if I use my Brother digital printer to print my labels.  If I use the cheapo inkjet, they line up the way that they should.  Go figure!  For my deo labels I ended up having Avery print my labels - more $$ but well worth the wasted labels and aggravation.


----------



## Jerliesa (Mar 14, 2019)

SideDoorSoaps said:


> What printer do you have?



I have an HP deskjet 4500



SoaperForLife said:


> I have that problem if I use my Brother digital printer to print my labels.  If I use the cheapo inkjet, they line up the way that they should.  Go figure!  For my deo labels I ended up having Avery print my labels - more $$ but well worth the wasted labels and aggravation.



Yeah, at this point I just want less stress so I'm paying someone else to worry about perfect alignment LOL.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Mar 15, 2019)

If you are spending too much time on printing and eating material and time, it’s well worth sending labels to someone else. I print my own on full sheet labels and cut down by hand. I have more trouble with my laser aligning than my inkjet surprisingly but I usually print test pages before I put my real labels in as well. Good luck!


----------

